# for TERRYO...



## Redfoot NERD (Dec 9, 2009)

Terry liked these so well and I was in the building and they were out and I just can't get over these guys. 

Yellow-headed Male -







These are from the rainforest/swamp land of Benin(?), Africa so they can easily handle being misted with warm water -






What a face -






Muuunchrooms yum -






Yellow-headed/marbled male and big drink -






Bashful beauty -






Everyone have a blessed Holiday season..

Terry K


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 9, 2009)

Lovely! The planes and angles on his head make me think of a dragon...


----------



## cdmay (Dec 9, 2009)

Wow Terry! Those are about the nicest forest hingebacks I have ever seen. AND they even look healthy and alert.
It would be quite awesome if you can manage to breed them.
The setup you provide is just what they like too...nice going.


----------



## Candy (Dec 9, 2009)

I love the Hingebacks they are so cool looking. The yellow head is amazing. Thanks for sharing the pictures Terry and post more anytime we love seeing your tortoises.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 9, 2009)

Please don't tell Terryo, but I had a look too! Very pretty tortoises, Terry. I especially like the shape of the head.


----------



## terryo (Dec 9, 2009)

Terry, thank you for those great picture. They are absolutely the most beautiful tortoises. I love that yellow male. Thinking about your coming babies............


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks ALL!

I like those 'sulcata-lookin' front legs too -







What is there _not_ to like about them? -






( how do they do this? )


----------



## gummybearpoop (Dec 10, 2009)

Redfoot NERD said:


> What is there _not_ to like about them? -



I don't like that they can't tolerate the dry conditions of Arizona!

But other than that.......you have some fabulous animals Terry. I wish you the best of luck with them and hope to see you hatch out some babies soon! Hingebacks are sooo cool but it is just too hot and dry to keep them outdoors in Arizona.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Dec 10, 2009)

It was time for sweet potato so I dug thru the moist warm leaves and finally found them all.. placed them aroung their 'food-slates'.. and they all "pigged-out"!






Caught one of the girls enjoying sweet potato amongst the mushrooms left over - ( haven't shown them much ) -






I just can't get over the colors of her -






Candy said it was O.K. to show more pics....

NERD

They found a couple bigger pieces of pumpkin.. and of course they all had to have the same piece -






I'm absolutely amazed at how well they are doing!

NERD


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Dec 10, 2009)

Great torts terry, did you adopt that group?


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 10, 2009)

Hahaha! FOOD FIGHT!!!!

Looks like they're elbowing each other (with their spurred "elbows", no less) out of the way to win that piece of pumpkin...


----------



## terryo (Dec 10, 2009)

Is their care similar to the Redfoot...humidity...etc? Where do they come from? I just love them.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Dec 11, 2009)

K. erosa are from the western parts of Africa close to the equator.

These in particular are reportedly from Ghana.. see all of that water? ( got my countries mixed up earlier ) -






Virtually identical as redfoots.. even _less_ light and not prone to eat the greens that redfoots do. { don't know why I keep getting sweet potato and pumpkin mixed up? Sounds like I need to get them some 'pumpkin'! }

The K. erosa 'page' is up now.. more of the story.. http://www.turtletary.com/hingeback.htm

{ hingeback } NERD


----------



## Madkins007 (Dec 11, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Candy (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh more pictures great. I love pictures especially the Hingebacks they're so cool. I just love them.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks for sharing! Beautiful.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Dec 12, 2009)

THANKS.. everybody! I had asked a few of my peers that knew Nick - First Choice Reptiles - and got the "thumbs-up".. so I contacted him at least 6 months before he suspected the shipment would come in. They came in on Thurs. and he shipped mine the following Mon. So as we say.. "They were shipped right out of the box"! No doubt the main reason they are doing as well as they are. 

I did research them and set them up the best that I could.. which amounted to moving the male redfoots out of their 'table' and building another one for the redfoots; which was in the plans anyway. Then just moved the light over to the new table.. the erosa don't need the light. { where do they get the D3 they need you might ask? - how about the mushrooms that seems to be their favorite! ??? } 

Not sure why/how the pic below was deleted earlier - [ remember this camera has a flash/lens combo that takes excellent pics in the dark.. http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/specs/Sony/sony_dsch20.asp - the best Sony/camera I've had.. for the $$$ ] The H2O has a Macro of 2cm.. that's less than an inch away.

The end of the lens was about 1 inch from her nose -






Be sure to "view full size image" and click pic again to get the full close-up..
Leggs! -






Their enclosure is dark -






Terry K


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Dec 12, 2009)

Terry did you / are you going to do any fecals or worming?


----------



## Candy (Dec 12, 2009)

Terry, when you said "he suspected the shipment to come in", where is it coming from? I've heard the Hingebacks are taken care of just like you would Redfoots is this true? I also heard that they can be difficult to raise (harder then Redfoots) is this also true? I love your group they are very nice looking. I do hear they are shy. Do you find this to be how they are?


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Dec 12, 2009)

Candy said:


> Terry, when you said "he suspected the shipment to come in", where is it coming from? I've heard the Hingebacks are taken care of just like you would Redfoots is this true? I also heard that they can be difficult to raise (harder then Redfoots) is this also true? I love your group they are very nice looking. I do hear they are shy. Do you find this to be how they are?



Candy back up to page 1 where I showed maps of where they came from.. Nick brought them in from Ghana, Africa.
Look here also.. http://www.turtletary.com/hingeback.htm 

I see K. erosa as "box turtles" from Africa.. very close to redfoots.

Like every species.. when they "start" right and are set-up right they have a much better chace of doing well. I don't see any species being any more difficult than any other. Redfoots aren't difficult.. just different than some others. We have to realize that we need to do different things for different species based on the environment we live in. Since K. erosa like it "shady/wet and not 'hot''".. it would be a challenge to keep them outside in southern Arizona.

Vince a month or so after I received them I applied 'panacur' on their melon and sweet potatoes 3 days running.. [ which they all ate ] 3 weeks later another 3 day application [ per Bill Zovickian ]. They are doing fine - and now freely come out of their 4' square hide full of leaves to eat. The leaves are misted with hot water about once a week.

Hope this answers your Q?'s...

Terry K


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Dec 12, 2009)

Terry you are an awesome guy!


----------

